# Trouble with Fragrances in Goat's Milk M&P



## CaliforniaSuds (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello there,
I love the SFIC Goat's Milk M&P base but I'm having trouble getting certain fragrances to stick in it. Two of my favorites, Oatmeal Milk & Honey (from Bramble Berry) and Cinnabun (from WSP), fade after a day or so in the Goat's Milk, yet perform well in other M&P bases. Anyone else having this problem or know what could be causing it?
Thanks so much!
CaliforniaSuds


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

How much fragrance to how much base are you using? Mine seem to stick very well with the same base and same FO.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2010)

It definitely depends on how much fragrance you put into soap and the temp. You don't want to add fragrances to super hot soap nor should the soap melt towards burning hot lol. I add 1/2 oz pp depending on the strength of the fragrance.


----------



## SoapFever (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree. Try using the same companies base and fragrance oil. I used Brambleberry's Goatsmilk base, and their lavender oil and it seems to be working well.

Good Luck!


----------

